

Ever-younger entrepreneurs - drm237
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2007/09/07/ever_younger_entrepreneurs/
Internet, low costs lead to early-in-life startups
======
rokhayakebe
At 26 I feel old.

~~~
jamongkad
Same here lol but I'm 25.

